# Cypress Planter Box



## brianlsu43 (Jan 15, 2010)

I have been asked to build a planter box using cypress.

I plan to isolate the wood from the soil using a platic liner.

The planter will be placed outdoors exposed to all elements of Texas weather.

How well will cypress hold up to these conditions?

Any recomendations to a finish coat which will help the wood hold up longer?

I recomended using a different species of wood, but they are set on cypress.


----------



## eric122 (Feb 27, 2010)

cypress will hold up great in humid dry conditions but just be aware that cypress is hard and heavy and can be pricey you might perhaps try atlantic white cedar or perhaps western larch or maybe even hemlock would be great to hope these extra ideas help, ive done many projects with hemlock and western larch and cedar these other woods are a great cost effective savings


----------



## eric122 (Feb 27, 2010)

as far as finish on cypress i would just apply a uv protector then just use tompsons water seal but its a good idea to let all the woods i listed above to breathe for about 3 weeks outside before applying the finish do to the high oil n resin content in all the woods listed good luck


----------

